# Do you see a pic in my siggy??



## klb120475 (Aug 6, 2007)

I just tried to add a pic to my siggy. I'm at work, and I can't always see pics in siggies. Can someone let me know if they see a pic in my siggy? It's a pic of me and my bff....


----------



## dlewis (Aug 6, 2007)

No, I don't see it.  I see you and your boo.


----------



## klb120475 (Aug 6, 2007)

dlewis said:


> No, I don't see it. *I see you and your boo*.


----------



## Cien (Aug 6, 2007)

dlewis said:


> No, I don't see it. I see you and your boo.


 
ROFL!! 

hey klb! 

I don't see anything either--but whooooo! what dlewis typed was toooo funny!


----------



## Twisties (Aug 6, 2007)

laughing at the girls seeing "boo". 

I can see the picture now.


----------



## klb120475 (Aug 6, 2007)

Twisties said:


> laughing at the girls seeing "boo".
> 
> I can see the picture now.


 

Stop playing Twisties...you see the picture for real?


----------



## dlewis (Aug 7, 2007)

I still don't see it.


----------



## Twisties (Aug 7, 2007)

klb120475 said:


> Stop playing Twisties...you see the picture for real?


 
Is it a picture of you and another young lady posing together? Shoot, I might be the wrong person to ask about this stuff--I might have been looking in the wrong place --. I looked under viewer profile - no?. Sorrrrrrrrrrrrry


----------



## dlewis (Aug 7, 2007)

Twisties said:


> Is it a picture of you and another young lady posing together? Shoot, I might be the wrong person to ask about this stuff--I might have been looking in the wrong place --. I looked under viewer profile - no?. Sorrrrrrrrrrrrry



Yes it is in her profile.  I SEE IT NOW!


----------



## klb120475 (Aug 7, 2007)

Okay, how do I shrink the pic??

Tell me quickly, before Niko's get on me......


----------



## dlewis (Aug 7, 2007)

klb120475 said:


> Okay, how do I shrink the pic??
> 
> Tell me quickly, before Niko's get on me......



That's a pretty picture.  Don't know how to shrink it, that's why I don't have one.


----------



## klb120475 (Aug 7, 2007)

dlewis said:


> That's a pretty picture. *Don't know how to shrink it, that's why I don't have one.*


 

Aw.........


----------



## klb120475 (Aug 7, 2007)

dlewis said:


> *That's a pretty picture*. Don't know how to shrink it, that's why I don't have one.


 

Thanks!  I'm just going to remove the pic until I learn how to shrink it to proper size.


----------

